# Jordiwes' Home Thread



## jordiwes (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi All,

I'm new to this message board and I was wondering if someone could giveme some advice on introducing my bunnies. Here's the situation:

My resident bunny (Jordi) is a 6 month old spayed female. I broughtWesley, a 7 month old neutered (one week ago) male home from the SPCAon Saturday. Wesley is caged right now and Jordi runs free. At first hewould sniff Jordi through the bars but mostly ignore her. She kind ofgrowled at him a few times but it hasn't been too bad. Then we putJordi in another room and let Wes roam free while we cleaned his cage.After we put him back in, he went crazy! He kept jumping on top his boxand back down, thumping (a huge noise on a metal floor made by a bigbunny!) and biting at the cage bars like the gerbils. He's been prettyrestless ever since. He calmed down today and he's let him out a coupleof times. I've done a lot of reading and it says that we shouldintroduce our bunnies in a neutral space so I will probably put them inthe laundry room together tonight to see what happens, what do youthink? He's really cute though, just really messy. He's always throwingstuff around in his cage! I hope they get along and stuff. That wouldmake me very happy to know Jordi has company.




Thanks!!!

Steph


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jul 11, 2005)

Hello!

Welcome to the forum!

For bonding I would check out this website:

http://www.mybunnies.com/bonding.htm

And I would also check out this generaltread, it has TONS of VERY useful information 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=7329&amp;forum_id=1

If you have any pictures of your bunnies we would love to see them 

~Amy


----------



## Trina (Jul 11, 2005)

> He's always throwing stuff around in his cage!




Is your bowls light-weighted? Because that was what Emmy would do whenwe first got her. Better yet, you can get heavy-like bowls which ishard for rabbits to tip over. 

Welcome to the forum. I'm Trina. Nice to meet you. 

If you have some pictures of your buns, you can post them here so we all can see them. Have fun! 

:wave:Trina, Katy &amp; Emmy


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome! Here's Jordi. I still have to download Wesley's pics from my camera.


----------



## Shuu (Jul 11, 2005)

Just get Picard to order them to get along. 

Getting them into the laundry room should be a good start. Let us know. And as usual, picture appreciated.


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jul 11, 2005)

Awww Jordi is sucha cutie!!! 

~Amy


----------



## naturestee (Jul 11, 2005)

*Shuu wrote: *


> Just get Picard to order them to get along.



:laugh:
She is very cute!

If Jordi has never been in the laundry room, it should work.You might want to wait until Wesley's hormones calm downthough. He's was snipped pretty recently and that can affecthow he acts.


----------



##  (Jul 11, 2005)

Please rememebr towatch them every second they are together DO Notleave them alone for a second , fatalfights have been known tooccurr in a blink of an eye ,Just because they are altered does notmean they will not fight ,especially where the altering has beenrecent. just be sure to keepthem in sight constantly .

forgot to mention Welcome to the forum ,


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 11, 2005)

Congratulations on being a bunnyparent! Ontario House Rabbits has a great site with info onbonding and rabbit resources available i Canada. Hope it helps

http://www.ontariorabbits.org/diet/behavinfo2.html


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 12, 2005)

Haha, that's incredible that you guys noticed the star trek reference!!

Here's what happened last night: We let Wesley out of his cage and hefound Jordi and they circled each other a bit. then for about 10minutes he chased Jordi around the room. I'm amazed she wasn't moreterritorial. It didn't look like it would let up so we eventually putWes back in his cage. Now Jordi is leaving pellets all around the room. She still goes up to his cage and sniffs him now andthen. What do you think?

One more question: do you guys have any advice on picking Jordi up? Sheis impossible to get a hold of! She is so fast and squirmy I have aheck of a time catching her!

Thanks for all of the welcome messages!


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi All,

I'm happy to report that both Jordi and Wes are running free and getalong great. By getting along great, I mean that Jordi bows her head tobe groomed and Wes is so good natured that he'll do it whenever shecomes over! A bit of a one way relationship but they seem happy! Hereare some Jordi pics of when she was littler. I'm hoping to get someJordi/Wes pics up soon. Thanks for your advice guys!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 25, 2005)

So tiny. I love the name Jordi by the way. That is great that they are getting along so far and hopefully forever. :love:


----------



## juicyjuicee (Jul 25, 2005)

There so cuteee!!


----------



## naturestee (Jul 25, 2005)

naturestee's husband here. 
First off I think they are so cute.
second, is that an aluminum pie plate in the background? Iwas just surfing through bunny health websites today and one of themsaid to kkep aluminum out of chewing distance for bunnies because it isbad for them if they gnaw on it. Just don't want your bunniesgetting sick is all. Your two got along together alot fasterthen our two. It took us near a month of slow introductionfor them not to fight with each other (they would get intoscrapes that would cause hair to get pulled out. I would putmy hands between them immediatly, but then they would maul myhand. Better I get hurt then them though) they getalong well now. It paid off in the end.


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 25, 2005)

thanks naturestee's husband. i didn't know that. they use that as their litter box and have never chewed on it, but still...


----------



## naturestee (Jul 25, 2005)

We use little plastic wash basins that we got atwal-mart for a buck as our around the house litter boxes.They seem to work really well


----------



##  (Jul 25, 2005)

I dont think theresmuch worry about The Rabbitschewing on the tin foil pan ( cant spellthe A word right now , cantthink ) . Its used as a litter box fromthe look of the picture , generally when usedin such a fashion theywont chew , Notice howthe front is cut down ,yeck can you imagine getting bunnypeee and the wrongbunny poo in your mouth ewwwwwwww.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 25, 2005)

_from an article from the Alzhiemer's association_
"Thinking about whether aluminum plays any role in Alzheimers diseasehas evolved over the 40 years that researchers have been exploring thisquestion. The theory that aluminum might be involved emerged in the1960s after scientists discovered that exposing rabbits brains toaluminum caused nerve cell damage with some similarity to Alzheimerpathology..."

I went back into my psychology notes on my paper on alzheimers andfound this quote. I don't mean to sacre anyone, just informthem.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 26, 2005)

How cute is she???:inlove:.

Are you still having trouble catching her? I know that some use nets (Buck Jones used a crab net with great success).

Look forward to seeing pics of Jordi and Wes together - sounds like sofar, so good  - Jan


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Jan, yes if we really need to pick herup, we'll throw a towel over her and bundle her up. Just afraid ofhurting her! Wesley seems more relaxed about being picked up, so Ithink we should get him used to it while he's still young...


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi All,

This has now become the Jordi and Wesley picture thread. Here are my cuties:

Jordi in her favorite relax pose:











Wesley doing the same:






My babies chillin together:






They're friends now!








What breed do you think Wesley is? I'm thinking mini lop but I'm notsure about purebred. He has brown eyes, grey ears a cream face, a whitebelly and a gray and tawny back!

Thanks!

Steph


----------



## naturestee (Jul 27, 2005)

Oh, they are so cute!:inlove: I'm not good with breeds. Maybe Holland lop?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 28, 2005)

How much does Wesley weigh? They bothlook like Hollands to me (Jordi more than Wesley), but I'm noexpert. If Wesley weighs more than four pounds, he may be aMini Lop or mix. Whatever they are, they're bothadorable! 

Laura


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 28, 2005)

Aw, thanks guys! I love them very much. Jordi isvery small and can't be more than a pound and a half, and she's almost8 months old! Do you think she will grow any more? Wesley is aboutdouble her size, probably 3 to 4 pounds. They are such mischief makersrecently. They seem to want to tip over anything I put down andre-arrange any towel or box that is in there area. They seem to bealways making a racket! Oh well, as long as they are having fun!

PS. Laura, I love your bunnies in your avatar.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 28, 2005)

Aw! Jordi's so little! Howcute! I wish mine were all that small. She probablywon't getmuch bigger. The small breeds usually stopgrowing at around six months. 

I have a Mini Lop, a Holland Lop and two American Fuzzy Lops (one isactually my friend's, but I feel like his mommy). 

Laura


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 29, 2005)

New pics!!

Wesley's kissable lips!








Some relaxed rabbits.






My little pint sized bunny!


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 29, 2005)

This is soooooooooooo cute!

The size difference reminds me of my Monkeys! Buster and Tucker. Tucker is twice the size of Buster, and they are brothers...

Very cute pics, you have cute bunns!

:monkey::monkey:


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 29, 2005)

They are adorable!


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks! As you can see, they are not totally litter trained .

Is there any way for me to re-name this thread to "Jordi/Wes pics"?


----------



## naturestee (Jul 29, 2005)

Great pics!

You could PM Carolyn. She might be able to do that for you.


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 14, 2005)

New pic of my baby Wesley.






He's so much lazier than little Jordi!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 14, 2005)

that looks like an awesome bunny pad!

Nicole


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks! Actually they get a whole bedroom to themselves 24/7 . but they still like lying down on their towels in their cages.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 14, 2005)

a whole room? lucky bunnies! i am moving into a2 bedroom apartment, and wondering if one room should just be a bunnyroom. i prefer them in the same room with me, (i am one of thosemummies). 

my 2 girls are not bonded, and i am also considering one room for each, but then one would be left alone....


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 14, 2005)

have you ever tried or considered bonding yourbunnies? when we are home we let them roam free all over the house, butthey only stick to the carpeted bedrooms anyways.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 14, 2005)

i have tried bonding them withoutsuccess.Rue, my oldest is the one not being friends. whenKweli is in her cage, Rue sniffs around, rubs her chin. When Rue is inher cage and Kweli sniffs around, Rue goes beserk.

and when i have tried to bond them Rue attacks Kweli. i am scared onewill get hurt. Both also have a very difficult time going to the vet,so i decided not to spay.

i was thinking that shortly after the move i will try again.

Nicole


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 14, 2005)

it might be good that it's a neutral area for both of them. this is key in the bonding process!

also,shared stressful events (like a car ride together) willhelp bond them as well. i was very lucky with my two that it didn'trequire that much effort.


PS. Do you have a home thread with pics?


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 14, 2005)

thanks, you have renewed some hope for my little munchkins!


----------



## Bunnybarn123 (Sep 14, 2005)

They are so cute, I think Jordie is a Hollandlop, and from the size I think Wes may be a Mini-lop, we have a few ofboth. Looks like Wes is a broken Tort at least from the pictures. Mydaughter had a pet bunny bought from a feed store a couple years agothat was a Holland/Mini lop cross and he had a bigger size like theMini-lop but the upward stance of a Holland. They are both veryadorable.

Pam

Very cute with the names, are you a Trekkie?


----------



## Bunnybarn123 (Sep 14, 2005)

They are so cute, I think Jordie is a Hollandlop, and from the size I think Wes may be a Mini-lop, we have a few ofboth. Looks like Wes is a broken Tort at least from the pictures. Mydaughter had a pet bunny bought from a feed store a couple years agothat was a Holland/Mini lop cross and he had a bigger size like theMini-lop but the upward stance of a Holland. They are both veryadorable.

Pam

Very cute with the names, are you a Trekkie?


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 15, 2005)

What a babe!







and look at this little love! 






They're so precious, Jordiwes! Whata lovely life you've given them. Lucky Lucky Bunnies!

:kiss: 

-Carolyn


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 15, 2005)

They are socute !!!


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks for the messages! I am always thinkingabout getting more bunnies. I was at a pet store yesterday and they had2 bunnies in fairly small cages. The girl said that she rescued themfrom animal control because they were going to be put down. They wereboth so cute and cuddly! And there are some really cute bunnies at myshelter right now....

PS. Yes, I am a Trekkie . Just TNG though.


----------



## Bunnybarn123 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thats my Fav to TNG. Pretty cute ideafor a name Theme." Bunnies are like Lays chips you just can't stop withone." I saw that quote somewhere else on line and it is just so true.Can't wait to see more pics of your duo.

Pam


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 20, 2005)

Two more photos of my bunnies in the "bunnymaze". We have a spare room with a lot of boxes in it, and I'vearranged them in a maze. The bunnies love it! And they love chewing theboxes....

Jordi






Sleepy Wesley


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 27, 2005)

Latest pic of Jordi post-flop next to Wesley:


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 27, 2005)

What a great picture!! 

Talk about "Home Sweet Home".





-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 27, 2005)

awww how comfy lookin is that picture!!


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks Carolyn &amp; Freddy's Mom!

Poor babies, I think they're tired of the flash in their face. :run:


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 16, 2005)

Here are some new Wesley pics:


















And Jordi and Wesley snuggling:


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 16, 2005)

Whata Precious LAZY BONES! :inlove:

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm with Carolyn. That picture is too cute. They're both adorable.

Laura


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 16, 2005)

Such adorable, kissable babies 

Jan


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 16, 2005)

Thank you all! He is my lazy baby. He follows Jordi around where ever she goes (she is the brains of the operation .

She is hyper and impossible to catch.

One more pic (they love eating together):


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 16, 2005)

i love the flat bunny face. :inlove:

my Rue does the same thing when she prepares for nose rubs.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 7, 2005)

The pictures in your avatar are precious, especially the profile of Wesley.

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks, Carolyn! Here's the full version of that pic. I never tire of taking/posting pictures of those two. 






Edit: Adding another sleepy Wesley pic:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks so much for posting the full screen version of that gorgeous profile. :inlove:

I'm so in love with the two of your babies...you just have noidea. They are so darned C U T E!! They're badformy teeth because I grind them when I see those beautifulfaces.

-Carolyn


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 7, 2005)

Haha, thank you!:thanks: My husband always says, "How did we end up with the 2 cutest bunnies in the world?"

You are luckyas wellto have 3 gorgeous bunnies :hug:


----------



## kgarver (Dec 7, 2005)

they are so cute!!!


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 14, 2005)

Gimme a kiss!







Please!!!






(look at that white tumtum!)


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 14, 2005)

love the pictures! are you still thinking of getting another bun?


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes we are, thanks for asking. Just don't want to disrupt the happy family so we are looking for the perfect one.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 14, 2005)

well good luck, when it's right, it's right. have you got a particular breed in mind?


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 14, 2005)

Not particularly but my husband is particular tolops. I'd love to try a Netherland but I think a laid back bunny wouldfit in more with my babies. Who knows though!

We knew right away when we saw Wesley so I think the same will happen with the new bunny.

I had a good feeling about Peg's lionlop but it was too expensive to get him here.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 15, 2005)

New Pictures! :colors:

I adore this one.






-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Dec 15, 2005)

aww


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 15, 2005)

Aww, they look so in Love!! I think you willjust 'know' when the right bunny comes along. Stephanie bonded herthree together with great success, so I wish you lots of luck 

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 15, 2005)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> Gimme a kiss!


That is just too cute for words!

Laura


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 19, 2005)

Okay, how cute is this guy:






He's at a shelter in Vancouver. I'm thinking of getting him!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 19, 2005)

Oh my goodness! He isirresistable! He looks like an "Elmer" to me. Idon't know why, but that name just popped in my head when I looked athis pic.

Laura


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 19, 2005)

That's great, thanks!I love the name Elmer. Let's see if my hubby will go for it.

:highfive:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 19, 2005)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> Okay, how cute is this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's the holidays - Get yourself the best present you could...this little mon!

:inlove:

-Carolyn


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 19, 2005)

i hope you get him! What a cutie. those ears are awesome. if your hubby needs extra convincing, he can call me ,

Nicole


----------



## kgarver (Dec 19, 2005)

he's so cute!!!! hubby has to say yes, how could he not? just look at that face and those ears


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 21, 2005)

Here's a baby pics I found of Jordi. She was thetinest little ball when we got her, she could literally fit through thebars of her cage!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 21, 2005)

Oh, he is a real cutie. I think you should goget him . And look at bay Jordi - what a little ball of fluff she wasthen :inlove:

Jan


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 5, 2006)

Here it is. Sorry for the missing pics. My site is down right now. I'll put it back up soon.


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks Jordi! Looking forward to those pics!


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 9, 2006)

A couple of Jordi pics


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 9, 2006)

What a beauty!


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 9, 2006)

And the other


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 10, 2006)

They really are such pretty babies :inlove:

Jan


----------



## Nicky Snow (Jan 10, 2006)

Still thinking of a new addition to the family?


----------



## Lissa (Jan 26, 2006)

Your bunnies are adorable.


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 3, 2006)

Found some old pictures that I thought were really cute.

Don't let the innocent face fool you:







Jordi being a good easter bunny






Up close with Wesley's bitten nosey:






Wesley was a little thinner back then!


----------



## Lissa (Mar 3, 2006)

Those pictures are GRRRRRREAT!

Thanks for the smiles!


----------



## Pipp (Mar 4, 2006)

Ooooh, missed these!! :inlove: What a couple of sweeties! So nice to see this updated. 

Is that baby gate actually blocking Jordi? (Pipp ate right through her's the first day). :disgust:



sas  and pipp :bunnydance:


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 14, 2006)

I thought I would post to my home thread as my 500th post. Yay!

Jordi can be blocked by anything vertical as she does not think vertically.

Must add a pic!


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 15, 2006)

Another Jordi baby pic I just found. They grow up so fast! :tears2:


----------



## naturestee (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh my goodness she was so LITTLE! Hard to believe, isn't it?


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh my goodness, lookit the baby!! How old was she there?

I love both your bunnies - their colours/markings compliment each other so well 

Jan


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks Jan, they are a match made in heaven! Just like your two!

Jordi was about 10 weeks old there. Awwwww....

Every time I look in to see my babies cuddling together it just fills my heart!


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 6, 2006)

Thought I would update the home thread!

Here's a shot of Coco, I still miss him.






Here's a shot of me attempting to rebond Jordi and Wesley (it worked!):






Here's a recent one of the princess:






And a recent one of the slave to the princess:


----------



## seasun (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow, what cuties! I really love the baby pics. Imissed that stage with bunnyboy because he came to us at about a year&amp; half old. I have a couple of photos but it's not thesame.:sighSeasun &amp; Lazaros


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 26, 2006)

Up to the minute Wesley pic!






I love my guy!


----------



## naturestee (Apr 26, 2006)

That nose needs a kiss! :inlove:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 29, 2006)

I WANT thoserabbits!





Raspberry


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 17, 2006)

Time for an up to the minute Jordi and Wesley update. Because of the sore feet, the vet suggested putting down more towels. We put down this plush red towel in one of Jordi's corners. Here's Jordi on her "throne" as we call it:






Here are a couple of Jordi and Wesley snuggling in their cage:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 17, 2006)

Very cute. You can tell they are in love.

Is that a dog crate you have them in? If so where did you purchase it?

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## naturestee (Jun 17, 2006)

Aww, look at those sweet babies! They're so spoiled with those soft towels!


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 17, 2006)

They look so pampered!


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 18, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Is that a dog crate you have them in? If so where did you purchase it?


 We got two dog crates from Petcetera (90$). The one dog crate is their cage (we removed the door) and we put the bottom of the other cage in front of this one to serve as a litter box. Then we used some nic squares to make a "privacy" wall around their litter box.


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Jun 27, 2006)

CUTENESS OVERLOAD! :elephant::colors::bunnydance::colors::elephant:

wesley, especially. they're not mine so i can play favorites. hehe. the flat face look is killlliiiing meee. too cute, i can't stand it! :hug:


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 29, 2006)

New Wesley pics. I love taking pics of my guy!


----------



## naturestee (Jun 29, 2006)

You MUST kiss that nose for me!

:inlove:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 29, 2006)

Wesley has a *very* expressive face . Such a lovely boy!

Jan


----------



## BunnyLover (Jun 29, 2006)

:inlove:

Oh! How cute! In that first picture he is like "Hey there!" and the second "Oh yeah, you know you love me."

Lissa


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 29, 2006)

You mean, he lets you share his favorite hide out? :shock:

His expression, " Huh what are you doing here? 

Rainbows!


----------



## cookie2006 (Jun 30, 2006)

Awww, your rabbits are sooooo very cute!!


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 10, 2006)

Man with bun:






(Hubby with Jordi)


----------



## BACI (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow, Wesley is such a cutie!!!


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 4, 2006)

Mommy, look what I did!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 4, 2006)

Is that Jordi under the towel?


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 4, 2006)

Haha, no, she was under the towel earlier but we didn't get it on film. Wesley loves messing up Jordi's "throne" towel.


----------



## Haley (Sep 6, 2006)

How is it that Ive never seen your blog?! :kiss:

Very very cute bunnies. They are a perfect match (and, like my boys, their colors compliment eachother perfectly) :inlove:

What ever happened with you thinking of getting another bun?? Come on, you know you want one  :whistling


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 6, 2006)

We tried adopting Coco (I still miss him eventhough we had him one day) but Wesley would attack Jordi every time hesmelt him .

I've tried to convince my hubby to havea downstairs bunny but no luck. Maybe one day...

Here's my fav pic ever of those two:


----------



## Haley (Sep 6, 2006)

Ahh..mustve missed that part 

From experience, Im finding that bringing in a third can be verydifficult (especially bc mine are all boys). We have Tumnus as ourLiving Room bunny  Its kinda fun.

Love that pic, they are just too cute together :inlove:


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 15, 2006)

I have found Wesley on top of his cage twicenow! It's apparent that once he gets up, he does not know how to getdown. I think the wind scared him. It's been really windy here.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 15, 2006)

OMG! How is he getting up there?! 

Poor, poor Wes. Scared little boy.

Bless his heart. (Can you tell I'm Southern?)


----------



## Pipp (Dec 16, 2006)

He's a hopper! 

I've been thinking of you while I have Dawn/Aurora369's bunnieshere. Everybody is misplacing aggression all over theplace! But it seems spread around enough that no one bunny isbeing abused, just a lot of nip and duck. Bunnies are weird!! :craziness

sas


----------



## Pipp (Dec 16, 2006)

He's a hopper! 

I've been thinking of you while I have Dawn/Aurora369's bunnieshere. Everybody is misplacing aggression all over theplace! But it seems spread around enough that no one bunny isbeing abused, just a lot of nip and duck. Bunnies are weird!! :craziness

sas


----------

